# Mallet Trade Pics



## Marshall

Didn't see a thread for pics of the traded mallets so I'll start one.

Received my mallet from Mike1950 on Monday!
It's just like Christmas all over again.

It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
[attachment=15957]

Even better when I unwrapped it!!
[attachment=15959]

Nice shape and beautifully laminated handle.
[attachment=15958]

[attachment=15960]
Thanks Mike for the mallet and the "filler pieces" in the box!!!

Going to think hard before I turn that FBE !!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

That's a beauty. What does it measure I can't tell much about the size. Also show us the top of the head is it wedged? 

Nice job Mike.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Mike. Nice touch on the laminated handle


----------



## Mike1950

Faces are about 4.5 degrees. Pretty much copied my old one which is maple and seemed to be right. Size I will measure the twin. head is persimmon, handle- outside is Madagascar ebony from our very own Dean Jordan. then there is walnut maple and cherry. They were fun and quick.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Faces are about 4.5 degrees. Pretty much copied my old one which is maple and seemed to be right. Size I will measure the twin. head is persimmon, handle- outside is Madagascar ebony from our very own Dean Jordan. then there is walnut maple and cherry. They were fun and quick.



PS top of head is wedged but not much. I will picture twin and failed head.


----------



## EricJS

Mike1950 said:


> Faces are about 4.5 degrees. Pretty much copied my old one which is maple and seemed to be right. Size I will measure the twin. head is persimmon, handle- outside is Madagascar ebony from our very own Dean Jordan. then there is walnut maple and cherry. They were fun and quick.



Excellent choice of materials. Beautifully done!


----------



## cabomhn

Sweet! Looks like a nice mallet! Looking forward to seeing what else everybody turns out


----------



## Mike1950

Brother of mallet- same handle but head is mystery wood 172 of PHINDS site Head with it has a hole drilled at angle. :dash2::dash2: When I get ambitious I will save it.
Marshall- that rounded part of handle is my first lathe project- also I stuffed it in head and could not get it out. Mine did not fit as well so I used golf epoxy.

[attachment=15963]

[attachment=15964]


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faces are about 4.5 degrees. Pretty much copied my old one which is maple and seemed to be right. Size I will measure the twin. head is persimmon, handle- outside is Madagascar ebony from our very own Dean Jordan. then there is walnut maple and cherry. They were fun and quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS top of head is wedged but not much. I will picture twin and failed head.
Click to expand...


I finally get your question Kevin- no it is not wedged. It goes about 3/4 of the way through. I was going to epoxy it but I could not get it out. I did not want to beat it out so!!!!


----------



## DomInick

Nice job on the mallet mike. 
But I've got to tell you, Marshall posted it on wood talk and confused the heck out of me. Lol
But I'm glad to know such a nice piece came from you. He must have joined in on both swaps. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## BarbS

Great mallet, Mike!


----------



## Mike1950

DomInick said:


> Nice job on the mallet mike.
> But I've got to tell you, Marshall posted it on wood talk and confused the heck out of me. Lol
> But I'm glad to know such a nice piece came from you. He must have joined in on both swaps.
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic



I went over there and explained what happened- it was my fault but it worked out. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## DomInick

Mike1950 said:


> I went over there and explained what happened- it was my fault but it worked out. Thanks for letting me know.



Not your fault!!!! It's minor derailment. Lol
Thanks mike. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## drycreek

Well done, great looking mallet.


----------



## hobbit-hut

O:irishjig: utstanding, beautiful wood and I'm sure it will be a pleasure to work with. :irishjig:


----------



## BarbS

Here's another. Some of you are so Quick! I received my mallet from Kansas, with no user name listed, so I'll let him identify himself if he wishes. It Is Awesome. I'm fully intimidated now, and may rethink my own plans for the trade. I thought I knew what I wanted to do, but what I've seen so far gives me pause. This one is a 'Commander' in my book! I have nothing else like it, and I'm grinning ear to ear. For as heavy as it is, it is spectacularly well balanced, and I will think of it as 'the Great Persuader!' No wood ID included, but it's heavy. And beautiful. Thank you to my trader! One pic includes a 4" bottle stopper for scale.

[attachment=16016]

[attachment=16017]

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Now that is nice-looks like walnut on sides. I bet I know who it is but I shall be silent. Beautiful job!!!!!!!!!! Nice handle style...........


----------



## drycreek

BarbS, first thanks for the compliments and next my apologies in my old age I forgot most of what I needed to remember. The handle and both striking faces are mulberry with both side pcs being crotch black walnut with the faces cut on 5 degrees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Larry, Very nice mallet- you moved the bar up a bit. Great design................


----------



## cabomhn

SWEET looking mallets so far guys, really nice stuff. Keep em' coming!


----------



## Kevin

Wow that nice! Very nice! Well done Larry and congrats Barb on receiving such a nice gift. And on yours do what you want of course but I'd suggest you stick with your original design - this isn't a contest it's just a trade - and a fun one! 

:irishjig:


----------



## BarbS

drycreek said:


> BarbS, first thanks for the compliments and next my apologies in my old age I forgot most of what I needed to remember. The handle and both striking faces are mulberry with both side pcs being crotch black walnut with the faces cut on 5 degrees.



Mulberry~! Never would have guessed. Thanks so much, Larry, I grin like a banshee every time I pick it up. It makes me feel so p-o-w-e-r-f-u-l!


----------



## Kevin

*Reveived My Mallet . . .*

I actually received this mallet from scrimman earlier this week for the mallet trade that Matt started, but since today is the first day I've really done anything . . . 

He made me a carver's mallet. The handle is maple and the head is Texas Ebony, and what a nice chunk of TE it is! 

[attachment=16457]

[attachment=16458]


Thanks for the cool mallet Sean!


----------



## drycreek

I know this is not a contest, but the bar keeps rising. Recieved a beautiful mallet from East Tenn today. Thanks Mike (Hardtwist), now do I use it or just keep it looking nice.http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/mallet.jpg

I know that one piece is crotch walnut, and don't have a clue on the rest. My picture taking is not the best being all I have access to is my cellphone, but again a beautiful mallet.


----------



## cabomhn

Looks nice! Looks like a whacker that's going to have some first hit anxiety :lolol:


I've still been making it to the shop a little bit at a time, hopefully will have mine ready to go by next week!


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Reveived My Mallet . . .*

Sweat looking beater for sure, ok more of a tapper but beautiful just the same.
Shouldn't this be in the mallet swap thread though? would be nice to see em all in one place.


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Reveived My Mallet . . .*

It looked like to me everyone was making their own threads so I was just trying to go along, but I agree they should all be in one place. Since you're suggesting logic reign supreme, you get the job of sending me all the links so I can merge them all into the original thread. 

:lolol:


----------



## DomInick

*RE: Reveived My Mallet . . .*

That's beautiful. Nice job Sean. And that's awesome how he made it a double handle and double header. Laughing!!!!! 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Mike1950

*RE: Reveived My Mallet . . .*

COOL mallet- that head is nice. PST- Greg- I agree leave it to the boss to screw things up............ :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: This is a PM isn't it


----------



## Mike1950

Nice mallet Mike.......


----------



## DKMD

*RE: Reveived My Mallet . . .*



Kevin said:


> It looked like to me everyone was making their own threads so I was just trying to go along, but I agree they should all be in one place. Since you're suggesting logic reign supreme, you get the job of sending me all the links so I can merge them all into the original thread.
> 
> :lolol:



I thought this was the trade thread:
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4660

BTW, nice bonker!


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Reveived My Mallet . . .*



Kevin said:


> It looked like to me everyone was making their own threads so I was just trying to go along, but I agree they should all be in one place. Since you're suggesting logic reign supreme, you get the job of sending me all the links so I can merge them all into the original thread.
> 
> :lolol:


Uh, wheres the pic?


----------



## longbeard

I'm soooo glad i did not get in this exchange.
I would have disappointed somebody. 
Those mallets are awesome!!! :wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950

longbeard said:


> I'm soooo glad i did not get in this exchange.
> I would have disappointed somebody.
> Those mallets are awesome!!! :wacko1:



Harry- it is for the fun- not the mallet- if any of us made mallets for a living- well we would be hungry!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin, is there a little lamination in the end of the handle. That is a nice mallet.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin, is there a little lamination in the end of the handle. That is a nice mallet.



I think so but not sure exactly. How about it Sean?


----------



## BarbS

Great carver's mallet, and wonderful handled mallet, too! These both look real nice. This is fun to see all the variety!


----------



## hardtwist

drycreek said:


> I know this is not a contest, but the bar keeps rising. Recieved a beautiful mallet from East Tenn today. Thanks Mike (Hardtwist), now do I use it or just keep it looking nice.http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/mallet.jpg
> 
> I know that one piece is crotch walnut, and don't have a clue on the rest. My picture taking is not the best being all I have access to is my cellphone, but again a beautiful mallet.



The handle and striker plates are persimmon. I figured that if it was good for golf clubs, it should hold up in a mallet.


----------



## drycreek

Mike my photography ain't great, but the persimmon is great all the way but that one stricker plate is stunning.


----------



## Dane Fuller

The poor guy that's getting what I made is in for a big let down when it's compared to these. Good work folks and congrats to the recipients.


----------



## scrimman

If by lamination you mean that little disk of TEbony that I took from the mallet head when I was squaring it up and attached it to the end of the handle, then yes, there was a lamination. I guess. I just figured that the Mallet head shouldn't be the only part with all the color and grain. Better balance, too. What kills me is that I use a mallet made from the very same tree and the wood isn't half as nice as what I lucked into for you!  I've NEVER seen curl in any Texas Ebony, and it sure enough is in that mallet head. What a hunk o' wood!  
I'm very happy you (and y'all) like that mallet!


----------



## hardtwist

drycreek said:


> Mike my photography ain't great, but the persimmon is great all the way but that one stricker plate is stunning.



We got lucky there, when I sliced off that striker plate the figure was revealed, but I didn't noticed it till I was applying the finish. Just blended with the surrounding wood till the finish made it pop.


----------



## brown down

damn :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: hopefully this comes around again when i am not beat up. beautiful work everyone. makes me want to spin wood bad, but can't figure out how to hold my tools with one hand yet


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice...............


----------



## Wildthings

Man that is sweet!


----------



## Kevin

They all look great. I just *LOVE* that pepper mill!


----------



## drycreek

Great job on that mallet.


----------



## cabomhn

Really nice mallet AND nice pen/peppermill. All of that wood is awesome.


----------



## hardtwist

As always, beautiful work doc!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Doc.  I half expected to to make an oversized version of a reflex hammer


----------



## DKMD

Well, I got a box in the mail today, and it had TWO mallets! Kevin Jaynes (with a laser assist from Dane) made me two fantastic looking pieces. The smaller of the two is Mesquite and Curly maple, shot filled, and leather padded faces. It's laser engraved with 'Doc's Little Pecker'.

Much to my disappointment, the larger mallet has no large pecker reference. It's honey locust and purpleheart and also shot filled. Both versions have the Woodbarter logo and an inscription… Too cool!

Many thanks, amigo… I'm taking these muthas to work with me!:smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:

[attachment=17579]

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice mallets- Kevin It is nice to break the mallet drought.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's not just that they are nice mallets, and they are. But great thought and care was given to them to make them personal for a special recipient. Way to go Kevin.


----------



## BarbS

Double Wow! I'm so jealous! Those are stupendous, Kevin. Genuine keepsakes. Very very nice. You're a lucky man, David Keller.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Joe Rebuild said:


> Look what I got from the Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pen is some spalted sweet gum from us. The mill is local Enid OK, elm with Funktionhouse ziricote as the stopper. The mallet is mesquite that came from Dane Fuller and ziricote from us.
> 
> Damn now I got to get in there and finish mine :dash2::dash2::dash2: I'm close though very close



Congrats, Rob! That PM is gorgeous and I'm somewhat surprised he found enough solid wood in that wormy mesquite I gave him to turn anything other than a toothpick.:teethlaugh:

Great job as always, Keller!


----------



## Dane Fuller

DKMD said:


> Well, I got a box in the mail today, and it had TWO mallets! Kevin Jaynes (with a laser assist from Dane) made me two fantastic looking pieces. The smaller of the two is Mesquite and Curly maple, shot filled, and leather padded faces. It's laser engraved with 'Doc's Little Pecker'.
> 
> Much to my disappointment, the larger mallet has no large pecker reference. It's honey locust and purpleheart and also shot filled. Both versions have the Woodbarter logo and an inscription… Too cool!
> 
> Many thanks, amigo… I'm taking these muthas to work with me!:smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash::smash:



Congrats, Keller! They are nice, aren't they? Now I'm embarrassed that I handled your peckers.

I was *oh so close* to putting "Robyn's "David, be good." mallet" on the bigger one but, self control got the better of me. If those flowers aren't hers, she has my full permission to use it on you anyway.

Kevin, I told you on the phone but now I'm telling you in public. You did a heckuva job on these. The little one is my favorite but both are super nice. Great job, man!


----------



## Kevin

I can't take credit for the "Doc's Little Pecker" idea that was all your buddy in Popcornfarte'. I approved it when he assured me that the only adult in your household would not be offended, and that in fact she would get a charge out of it. I did consider making the larger mallet bare a pecker inscription also, but I wasn't sure what would be proper and altogether fitting that hadn't already been covered on the junior model. :rofl2:

I'm glad you like them and hope you'll use them that's why I didn't break my neck on the fit and finish.


----------



## DKMD

The flowers are hers... Anniversary stuff. She might use the big mallet on me anyway... For some reason, she doesn't want to touch the other one.


----------



## Dane Fuller

DKMD said:


> The flowers are hers... Anniversary stuff. She might use the big mallet on me anyway... For some reason, she doesn't want to touch the other one.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> The flowers are hers... Anniversary stuff. She might use the big mallet on me anyway... For some reason, she doesn't want to touch the other one.



happy anniversary...


----------



## NYWoodturner

Excellent job Kevin - I am truly impressed. The mallets themselves are fantastic but the extra touches are over the top. Congrats Doc... I think ...:lolol:


----------



## cabomhn

Wow those are sweet! That's pretty awesome and the laser inscription is really cool as well. Still working on mine, but this has been some of the craziest couple weeks of my life!!! Glad to see mallets are traveling around the states.

So far, 6 people have received mallets, and there are 9 left!


----------



## Kevin

Joe Rebuild said:


> Very well done Kevin. Please elaborate on the leather and shot filling.



I didn't take many pictures because this was done between many things. I guess none of you can relate to that.  


[attachment=17585]

[attachment=17586]

[attachment=17588]

[attachment=17591]

[attachment=17592]

The small mallet is filled 50% lead shot to give it the dead blow effect, and the large mallet is filled 99.99% (100% isn't possible without molten filled) to give it a heavy solid devastating effect. Rob I am sure your mallet will work as well as mine since Doc will probably never use them. :lolol:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DomInick

That's awesome Kevin. You did a great job. 
Looks hefty and nice touch on the laser 
Engraving. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## davebug

Some very nice looking stuff. Below is a link to a similar joiners mallet for those interested. The link should work now , opens as a PDF either via your browser window or what ever program you chose to use to view them. Some one please let me know if its not working again. GRRR... Looks like I can only make the first page show up. It came from Shopnotes magazine issue #2 from March 1992. If some one really want the how to put it together shoot me a PM with your email.


Link to joiners mallet pdf.


----------



## Wildthings

Very Very Nice. Putting the finish touches on mine this weekend and then to get it mailed


----------



## Dane Fuller

Thanks for the photos, Kevin. I didn't realize there were so many parts involved. Those photos make them even more impressive.


----------



## woodtickgreg

The new pictures make it even more impresive, the close up of the engraving is really nice.


----------



## drycreek

Beautiful mallets Kevin, WOW!


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin is the design yours or are there plans available somewhere? That thing is cool


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Kevin is the design yours or are there plans available somewhere? That thing is cool



I used plans for the small one. Here they are. I don't know how I did it but I got the plans for free. They appear to be for sale here but there's a way to get them mfree I just cannot seem to figure that out a second time. In fact I wasn't aware of a paid set until you asked if I had used plans. :i_dunno: I deviated a bit on the top detail out of preference for a larger cap. It isn't skeet or maple it's sapele. 

The larger mallet is just out of my head but a pretty standard design for that mallet type. Some like a slanted head and some like a flat head so I gave both.


----------



## davebug

Not sure if its the same as Kevin's but on page 7 I think I got my link working to the joiner's mallet plans I have used, maybe he can take a look and let you know if its the same and save you a few bucks. 

But yes Kevin I have run across that before too where I find a free plan online that I think I might use and forget about it for a while. When I go back to find it again I can only seam to find the pay version when I know a free one exists. For that reason I started just converting the pages to a PDF and saving them on my computer, fairly easy to do with any browser, but stupid easy with chrome.


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks Kevin and davebug I saw that one thanks

Looky looky what size package just arrived from Dane Fuller

[attachment=17615]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

Bary, be forewarned. It's a user, not a looker so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Kevin

:no dice. more please::no dice. more please::no dice. more please:

Not true it is a looker I seen it.


----------



## cabomhn

Wildthings said:


> Thanks Kevin and davebug I saw that one thanks
> 
> Looky looky what size package just arrived from Dane Fuller



Awesome lets see it!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::no dice. more please:
> 
> Not true it is a looker I seen it.



I've seen it too and he's a liar!! My wife says "You ain't gonna bang anything with that are you? I think that was a statement not a question!!

The inscription is awesome!!


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::no dice. more please:
> 
> Not true it is a looker I seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it too and he's a liar!! My wife says "You ain't gonna bang anything with that are you? I think that was a statement not a question!!
> 
> The inscription is awesome!!
Click to expand...


Where's the pics! 

:pics:


----------



## hobbit-hut

WoW it's a bottle of titebond 2 , I didn't know he was sending those out.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now he's just teasing us. Come on show it to us! LOL


----------



## Dane Fuller

Kevin said:


> Where's the pics!
> 
> :pics:



Honest, there was a mallet in the tube the last time I saw it....:teethlaugh:


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> I used plans for the small one. Here they are. I don't know how I did it but I got the plans for free. They appear to be for sale here but there's a way to get them mfree I just cannot seem to figure that out a second time. In fact I wasn't aware of a paid set until you asked if I had used plans. :i_dunno: I deviated a bit on the top detail out of preference for a larger cap. It isn't skeet or maple it's sapele.
> 
> The larger mallet is just out of my head but a pretty standard design for that mallet type. Some like a slanted head and some like a flat head so I gave both.



I found it here also after checking out your link -- Thanks


----------



## Kevin

Well I still have a picture of it - if I have to I'll post it myself. Better get on the ball Wild Thang.


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> I found it here also after checking out your link -- Thanks



That's where I got it. I printed off the pages from that link so I had them. I didn't use a dado I used my CNC router. Well I used the dado first and I have a nice Freud set but it still left grooves and ugly ends so I ended up using the router. If you have a router table you could use that also. Just use a stop system and feed the small parts correctly so you don't get snagged.


----------



## Wildthings

Dane can give us more details but I understood in a previous life this wood existed as a 7 pin in a bowling alley. This mallet is AWESOME Thanks Dane

[attachment=17630] [attachment=17631]

[attachment=17632]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

Haha! Yep it's old #7. Post a pic of the inscription.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Dane if you will make 10 of those you can go "Bowling for Mallets". Oh that was bad.


----------



## Wildthings

I hit the submit button too soon so now's it's updated Thanks again Dane


----------



## cabomhn

Another really cool looking mallet! I'm really liking the personal inscriptions on these pieces, what type of machine does this?


----------



## DomInick

I've been checking out this mallet swap from time to time and you guys are really doing some beautiful work!!!! Keep em coming. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## Dane Fuller

cabomhn said:


> Another really cool looking mallet! I'm really liking the personal inscriptions on these pieces, what type of machine does this?



Thanks, man! It's an Epilog laser engraver. Made in the US of A!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Wildthings said:


> I hit the submit button too soon so now's it's updated Thanks again Dane



You bet, man! I'm glad you like it. As I said before it's a user, not a looker (to me anyway). Especially when you compare it to what's been posted. . That's why I didn't put a finish on the striking face. The center dimples are still there so you can chuck it between centers and resurface it. Now, go pound a spur drive in the center of somethin'!


----------



## BarbS

That looks like a great one! Very nice job, Dane. You'll find lots of uses for that!


----------



## lathemaster

*RE: Mallet Trade Pics Mine Arrived Today*

Today I received an absolutely gorgeous carver's mallet from Barry AKA "Wildthings".

Barry's note said that the mallet was made from Teak and reclaimed Walnut that was at least 100 years old.
[attachment=17909]
Great job Barry it is a treasure.

Guess I better get my mind right and get mine done.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

Mike, I posted congrats & praises in the other thread but, Congrats on receiving a great mallet. Barry, KUDOS on making it!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Okay, I posted pics in the other mallet swap thread but I'll do it again here. First off, *THANKS ROB!* for a beautiful mallet & all the "filler"!

What is it made from? I didn't find a note in the box...

Here's the mallet:
[attachment=17912]
[attachment=17913]


----------



## Dane Fuller

Okay, I posted pics in the other mallet swap thread but I'll do it again here. First off, *THANKS ROB!* for a beautiful mallet & all the "filler"!

What is it made from? I didn't find a note in the box...

Here's the mallet:
[attachment=17912]
[attachment=17913]


----------



## Mike1950

Nice mallet Rob- beautiful wood.......


----------



## Wildthings

Thanks guys glad you like it. I wonder how many whacks it'll take before coming apart?? LOL The black walnut came from a guy at work that said his great grandpa push a tree in a pond on the family property and his dad or uncle or somebody reclaimed it years later. So he said.

Oh and Dane now your round mallet tube container resides at Lathemaster's house in Florida!!


----------



## Mrfish55

Hats off to all the participants some really fantastic mallets, kicking myself for not getting in on this :(


----------



## Dane Fuller

Joe Rebuild said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I posted pics in the other mallet swap thread but I'll do it again here. First off, *THANKS ROB!* for a beautiful mallet & all the "filler"!
> 
> What is it made from? I didn't find a note in the box...
> 
> Here's the mallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one piece of IRW with a little b&w ebony to cover the hole from the little pointy thing (yep i'm new to turning) on the lathe You should be able to pound the crap out of stuff with that it is a user for sure.
> 
> I was going to "dedicate" it and brand our name on it but that probably would have taken another month or more. And I just can seem to get that lazer pointer hot enough :lolol:
Click to expand...


Oh, it's on my trophy & plaque assembly table. It'll see some pounding. Thanks again!


----------



## Bigg081

WOW. Fellas these are some gorgeous mallets. Love the story of Old #7. Thats neat. Hopefully next time I can get in on it. I should prob make myself one first. Master my technique. Any suggestions on wood? I have some of Mike1950's mystery wood that is part metal I think. Or maybe some Ipe....talk about HARD!!!


----------



## Mike1950

I Did a little tally and I think we still have 6 mallets to be delivered.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mike1950 said:


> I Did a little tally and I think we still have 6 mallets to be delivered.



One of those missing is currently in New York... It will be out in a day or two...


----------



## BarbS

*RE: Mallet Trade Pics Mine Arrived Today*



lathemaster said:


> Today I received an absolutely gorgeous carver's mallet from Barry AKA "Wildthings".
> 
> Barry's note said that the mallet was made from Teak and reclaimed Walnut that was at least 100 years old.
> 
> Great job Barry it is a treasure.
> 
> Guess I better get my mind right and get mine done.



That is a sweet mallet!
And one of the missing was just completed today; will be mailed on Friday.

Friday night: Dang! I forgot to take a picture of it!


----------



## NYWoodturner

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Did a little tally and I think we still have 6 mallets to be delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those missing is currently in New York... It will be out in a day or two...
Click to expand...


Actually it will be out tomorrow  Got all the final detail wrapped up tonight. Hopefully it will leave the area before the snow moves in. The pen swap goes out tomorrow too


----------



## cabomhn

You're right on point Mike! 6 are left according to my spreadsheet, one of them is mine! I have it almost done, just a couple little things I want to do but I'm hoping to have it out this weekend!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Today I arrive home to a package waiting at the door. Inside was this awesome mallet from Barb. It is made from Maple that she did a really nice job of dying. The second pic shows a cool little detail she put in the end of the handle. Barb if you could let everyone know what its made of I could use the help... I just hope I dont break it dropping the mallet 
The photo is taken on top of a piece of Osage Orange she very generously gave me because she read in another thread I had never turned any! 

Thank You Barb. Excellent job 
Scott


[attachment=18181]

[attachment=18182]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice mallet Barb. Very nice finish.


----------



## BarbS

Glad you like it, Scott. That's an agate cabachon, seated with JB Weld, so it shouldn't break out of there no matter how rough you are with it. I had never turned a pommel, and wanted to on a mallet, so I took Kevin's advice and just went ahead with my original plan, though a dead-blow or a joiner's mallet may have served better. I guess you can find use for it! And have fun with that Osage. It will amaze you how nicely it turns.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Barb you never stop amazing me. I guess I shouldn't so amazed though because that mallet is a reflection of you; it has the same beauty and grace of its maker. Wonderful job.


----------



## BarbS

Kevin said:


> Barb you never stop amazing me. I guess I shouldn't so amazed though because that mallet is a reflection of you; it has the same beauty and grace of its maker. Wonderful job.



Aww, blush. Thanks, Kevin. You've challenged me to elegance, and I'm conscious of it in everything now!


----------



## cabomhn

Wow Barb that's a great looking mallet! That little detail in the end really adds a lot, and the shape is excellent! Really awesome of you to add in some wood in there, I'm sure it will be a gallery level piece in a matter of days


----------



## cabomhn

Well, I received mine today and it felt pretty much like christmas! My sender was Scott (NYWoodTurner) and I received a mallet plus some really awesome bonuses. First the mallet; the head is made from Orange Agate which is from Peru, I looked it up and this stuff has a janka of up to 3200, that is way dense. Not to mention this wood looks great as well, really really nice. The handle is made from Hophornbeam. Both the handle and the head have a really smooth looking finish, what did you finish it with Scott? I really like it. A few pics.

[attachment=18194]
[attachment=18195]
[attachment=18196]
[attachment=18197]
[attachment=18198]

Now, for some more goodies. After I pulled the mallet out of the box I thought that was all, until I saw a few other things sitting at the bottom. I read his note and then proceeded to pull out two really nice handmade marking gauges, one left handed and one right handed, with the scales on each being from the same original chunk of wood that my mallet head came from, a matching set. The tool itself is made from A2 tool steel that was heat treated and tempered. I'm really excited to get to use these on my next project. I've been looking for a reason to try some leatherwork, making a case for these marking gauges gave me this inspiration. If all of these things weren't enough, Scott also included 4 ebony blanks for me to work on finials with. I've been working on finials on some other (cheap) woods and now I think it might be time to start putting some ideas into some really dense hardwoods. Some more pics.

[attachment=18199]
[attachment=18200]
[attachment=18201]
[attachment=18202]

That's a lot of writing/pics but it definitely was needed for the quality of work I received! Thanks again Scott, I really appreciate it and all the thought you put into these.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice mallet and knifes Scott.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Matt - I hope you enjoy using them as much as I enjoyed making them 
Scott


----------



## BarbS

Oh my, those are a wonderful set! Outstanding, Scott. And Matt, you are the owner of some very fine hand tools!


----------



## Bigg081

Oh jealousy over flows!!! Great work Scott. Barb I love your mallet...maybe my favorite design.


----------



## TimR

Wow...congrats everyone so far on all the wonderful work you did. I wish now (hindsight being 20/20) that I had got in on this trade. Lots of great creativity and solid work in all these pieces. Kudos all!


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Wow...congrats everyone so far on all the wonderful work you did. I wish now (hindsight being 20/20) that I had got in on this trade. Lots of great creativity and solid work in all these pieces. Kudos all!



It's not too late Tim. You can make a mallet and send it to me anytime you want!


----------



## woodtickgreg

The mallet is very nice indeed, but I really like those knives too.  Honored to be in the company of your presence.


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> The mallet is very nice indeed, but I really like those knives too.  Honored to be in the company of your presence.




Thanks Greg - but hats off to all those knife makers out there - I learned that there is a hell of a lot more work to making knives than meets the eye.


----------



## Mike1950

Gentle reminder-my tally-we still have 3 mallets unaccounted for. Deadline was 2/15. No big deal- would be nice for recipients- to know status.


----------



## cabomhn

Guys I'm really sorry for the delay on my end. I had my mallet boxed up and ready to mail this past Monday but everytime I tried to make it to the post office something new has come up at school. I hope my recipient will forgive the delay, it's been a hell of a couple of weeks here :fool::fool:


----------



## lathemaster

Not to worry mine has been sitting at the front door for a week. Will go out Monday. Where does the time go

Mike


cabomhn said:


> Guys I'm really sorry for the delay on my end. I had my mallet boxed up and ready to mail this past Monday but everytime I tried to make it to the post office something new has come up at school. I hope my recipient will forgive the delay, it's been a hell of a couple of weeks here :fool::fool:


----------



## cabomhn

Alright mine is out in the mail today! I went to the post office forgetting it was president's day . It should reach it's recipient in a few days!


----------



## longbeard

i just went thru all the post looking at all of these wonderful mallets and other goodies, WOW!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Harry - I agree. Thanks To Matt for putting this whole thing together and Kevin for allowing him to do it. I have to admit I thought it was a bit goofy at first, but found it way more challenging and though provoking than i ever expected.
I think we should do more similar challenges. 
Scott


----------



## BarbS

Yes, thank you Matt. I absolutely Love my mallet. Best swap I've ever been involved in.


----------



## cabomhn

Ok, so as far as I know there is one person left to send their mallet, I'll send a PM with a friendly reminder but I'm hoping we can hear back about the status pretty soon. Thanks for the last few people's patience on this, especially since I was a little late myself, again I apologize!


----------



## Mike1950

cabomhn said:


> Ok, so as far as I know there is one person left to send their mallet, I'll send a PM with a friendly reminder but I'm hoping we can hear back about the status pretty soon. Thanks for the last few people's patience on this, especially since I was a little late myself, again I apologize!



I think there are 3 matt-yours and 2 others.- They might be sent but stuck also because of Midwest storm.


----------



## hardtwist

I received my mallet today, along with a wonderful "Extra" in the form of a really cool pen. Unfortunatly, my camera is on the fritz so I am unable to post pics. Thanks so much Lathemaster, both are keepers and that pen is absolutely museum quality work!


----------



## Kevin

hardtwist said:


> I received my mallet today, along with a wonderful "Extra" in the form of a really cool pen. Unfortunatally, my camera is on the fritz so I am unable to post pics. Thanks so much Lathemaster, both are keepers and that pen is absolutely museum quality work!



Send the items to me and I'll take the pics and post them for you. In exchange you can see the pics for life.


----------



## Mike1950

hardtwist said:


> I received my mallet today, along with a wonderful "Extra" in the form of a really cool pen. Unfortunatly, my camera is on the fritz so I am unable to post pics. Thanks so much Lathemaster, both are keepers and that pen is absolutely museum quality work!



I do not really think there is a mallet nor a pen- the rules say- no pics-no- well you get the picture- we didn't though....................:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## cabomhn

Mike1950 said:


> hardtwist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my mallet today, along with a wonderful "Extra" in the form of a really cool pen. Unfortunatly, my camera is on the fritz so I am unable to post pics. Thanks so much Lathemaster, both are keepers and that pen is absolutely museum quality work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not really think there is a mallet nor a pen- the rules say- no pics-no- well you get the picture- we didn't though....................:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:
Click to expand...


Yes I agree, we need pictures!!


----------



## lathemaster

What would be really sweet is a Gallery with all the pictures.

Just saying
Mike


----------



## Mrfish55

lathemaster said:


> What would be really sweet is a Gallery with all the pictures.
> 
> Just saying
> Mike



I agree, could there be a photo gallery for completed projects and swaps free of all the chatter? Oh and once again great mallets everyone, still sorry I missed out on this.


----------



## Mike1950

Well I received my Mallet today.  all I can say about it Is WOW . Nice job Matt- One thing though as you all may notice- This sucker is a big un!!!!!!!!!!! I will read some of what Matt says about it in note. head is walnut- maple and canarywood. 3 middle layers are filled with pennies- one indian head for good luck. Hell I will never be broke.  handle rebuilds rosewood walnut and maple. Matt you say did most of it by hand. LOOKS GREAT THANKS a bunch.

[attachment=19129]

[attachment=19130]

[attachment=19131]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Wow that's a nice looking mallet. Worth the wait. 

But now I want some root beer. Luckily we have some diet A & W.


----------



## scrimman

Yeah....you hit something with that and it's gonna stay hit! Nice lookin' monster, too.


----------



## cabomhn

Glad you like it! It took a while but I was pretty happy with how it came out for the most part. Hopefully you can get a lot of good use out of it and get to beat some stuff with it.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Congrats, Mike! Super job, Matt! The Turkish knot is a nice touch.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Try it out on that can!


----------



## EricJS

woodtickgreg said:


> Try it out on that can!



:lolol::lolol::lolol::haha2:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Matt - Terrific job.  Top notch from the wood selection to the design and craftsmanship 
Mike - I think your moose problems are solved :rofl2:
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - I think your moose problems are solved :rofl2:
> Scott


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

Holy smokes! amazing looking mallets here. We should get another one of these swaps going springtime or so....
nice job....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Sounds like a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Yeah, I would be up for a mallet swap.


----------



## Robert Baccus

Gourmet mallets for sure yeah. Too dam pretty to use. I had bad luck, after 8-10 years., on laminated dogwood mallets--any comments.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wow, this was back when a lot of pride was taken in these swaps. All of the mallets were top notch and would be the gem of any shop. I wonder if the current mallet swap will reach to the same level as this one did. Not to mention it was great to read posts from the Irishman. Can we bring back what ever :irishjig: was?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Can we bring back what ever :irishjig: was?


When the forum switched over to xenforo from phpbb, I looked all around for a comparable one with the kolobok smilies. Nothing...
I don't even remember what the old one looked like now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

